# Behr Marquee vs Behr Premium?



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Most of us pros don't use Behr coatings and are unable to answer your question but there are a few members that do so hopefully they can give you a good answer.


----------



## Jamie100 (Mar 1, 2018)

I've used the marquee paint. It's pretty good at covering on the first coat and it turns out nice. I've used that particular paint a few times in the last few months. I do odd jobs for ppl such as a handy man whem I'm not at work and that's what a few of my customers have picked up to paint with. I like it but I'm sure a Sherwin Williams paint would be much better for coverage and such. 
Its all in your painting skills too though. 

Jamie 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

In my professional opinion, Marquee sucks marginally less then the premium plus does.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

SW Promar 200. $20 and 20 times better than Bahrf anything.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

BIG Johnson said:


> SW Promar 200. $20 and 20 times better than Bahrf anything.


Can't believe i am standing up for something from a box store but no promar 200 isn't even worth the can its in.

I am bias but BM regal is a hard paint to beat performance wise.

The few customers that switch from behr to bm often make a point to tell me that <insert any bm product> are easier to apply and (much) lower odor than marquee


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I can't answer your question directly except to explain that I have never nor will I ever use Behr paints due to the number of horror stories I have read on forums like this which involved that brand of paint.

Generally speaking, you will find better products and advice at a paint store than in a paint department.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

BIG Johnson said:


> SW Promar 200. $20 and 20 times better than Bahrf anything.


OMG! This is hysterical! Are you an SW store manager or something? I almost shot coffee out my nose when i read this! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

stick\shift said:


> I can't answer your question directly except to explain that I have never nor will I ever use Behr paints due to the number of horror stories I have read on forums like this which involved that brand of paint.
> 
> Generally speaking, you will find better products and advice at a paint store than in a paint department.


In all honesty, the OP did ask which was the better of the two. They both suck, but the Marquee sucks a little less. If you want to use a paint that sucks, Marquee is the paint to use.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Yep, he did ask simply which of the two. I erred on the side of potentially being still able to keep him from making a mistake


----------



## Jamie100 (Mar 1, 2018)

I think they were asking if anyone had used either of these and which one would you pick? I beleive from reading, they are just wanting one or the other but I know everyone always pushes Sherwin Williams paint. 


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

Jamie100 said:


> everyone always pushes Sherwin Williams paint.
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Sherwin, PPG, BenjaminMoore, California, KellyMoore.... Many options better than anything from a box store.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've used a good bit of ProMar 200 over the yrs and while not a great paint - it isn't bad, especially for low budget jobs. I would not use the ProMar 400 or 700!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

mark sr said:


> I've used a good bit of ProMar 200 over the yrs and while not a great paint - it isn't bad, especially for low budget jobs. I would not use the ProMar 400 or 700!


I don't see how anyone could come ahead using promar200 even in a low end paint job. Sure the paint is "cheap" but you end up applying at least an extra coat and it applies very tacky so your using more effort with the roller. Your better off using a better quality paint and saving on labor.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've painted a lot of new residential with the 200 and never had any coverage issues with 1 coat over the primer. I wouldn't be afraid to use it again unless it's changed drastically since I retired. I've worked for a few outfits that used 400 and I never liked how the finished product looked.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

mark sr said:


> I've painted a lot of new residential with the 200 and never had any coverage issues with 1 coat over the primer. I wouldn't be afraid to use it again unless it's changed drastically since I retired. I've worked for a few outfits that used 400 and I never liked how the finished product looked.


I just mean I do try to test competing products against my own and routinely do a 2x2 wall board with half promar200 and half ultraspec500 for contractors. At ~3mil wet it definitely takes an _extra _coat to cover. 3 coats over primer. I would describe it as a semi-solid paint. And it felt very tacky with the roller. I honestly don't understand why you would like this paint.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> I honestly don't understand why you would like this paint.


I have always gotten decent results out of it. Unless the formula has changed I see no reason for it not to do a decent job today.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I've used Pro Mar 200 and I consider it to be OK paint. I won't complain if someone gives it to me to apply but I won't be the one at the store buying it.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

mark sr said:


> I have always gotten decent results out of it. Unless the formula has changed I see no reason for it not to do a decent job today.


Decent is relative I guess. side by side with ultraspec you can touch the sample boards and just feel promar200 (zerovoc eggshell is what I have) leaves a rough porous texture that doesn't clean well and has issues touching up.

Perhaps I should try some promar 400/700 and be blown away by how low can the bar go.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't think I've ever used any zero VOC ProMar 200 but never had any touch up issues with the regular 200.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Personally I NEVER use any pro mar or Behr products, there is so much better stuff out there.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

The biggest problem with Promar 200 is that it HASN'T changed! In almost 40 years! There are many, many products that are a vast improvement over Promar 200 in it's price range on the market today. Just because someone has worked with it for 30 years and can "make it work" Doesn't make it a good paint. The fact that you even have to "make" it work is the issue. It's the convenience of being able to buy it at any of the 4000 or so SW stores that is the reason why painters still swear by it. That and the mark-up painters have on it when they use it. There is absolutely NOTHING about the product itself that compares with those many, many competitive products from BM, P&L, California, Coronado, Richard's, Miller's, Kelly Moore,.......i could go on and on. But those companies don't make so much incredible profit from selling crap paint that they can afford to build 4000+ stores staffed with MBA's and marketing degrees! That is why so many painters "swear" by SW. Because they get the paint so cheap they can make a good mark-up and there is a store in every town with a population over 40,000 in the country.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

For me the use of SWP has more to do with store locations and the hours they are open. In the 3 county area I worked there are 4 SWP stores all of which open by 7AM. There are 2 BM stores but they don't open until 8AM and close earlier than SWP. There is also one ICC and one PPG store - I don't know their hours. It's more about convenience than anything else.

Speaking only for me I never mark up a lower priced paint and pass it off as a higher priced coating. ProMar 200 was my standard coating for new construction and rentals. If the customer wanted an upgrade - I charged more. Don't think I've ever used 200 on a residential repaint other than my own house.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

mark sr said:


> For me the use of SWP has more to do with store locations and the hours they are open. In the 3 county area I worked there are 4 SWP stores all of which open by 7AM. There are 2 BM stores but they don't open until 8AM and close earlier than SWP. There is also one ICC and one PPG store - I don't know their hours. It's more about convenience than anything else.
> 
> Speaking only for me I never mark up a lower priced paint and pass it off as a higher priced coating. ProMar 200 was my standard coating for new construction and rentals. If the customer wanted an upgrade - I charged more. Don't think I've ever used 200 on a residential repaint other than my own house.


Convenience hmmm. BM stores, being independently owned/operated, are usually more flexible to work with than SW simple because we are not bound by corporate rules. Think you can give a credit card # over the phone at SW? SW has strict hours, can't open early and locked doors right at closing. I am open 8-530pm BUT just a simple phone call and I can open early any time or stay late to whenever. I give my cell # to any of my painters and they can reach me practically 24/7 to get paint when they need it. I have guys who i can send 2 hours away to make a delivery or pick up paint from another location if I don't have what you need. Want me to carry a new product? Order some and I will order a whole case then keep it in stock for YOU. I can guarantee you SW will not give you the type of service (_convenience_) a BM or other independent store can.

My suggestion would be to make friends with the owner/manager/Rep. Most of us will be willing to go the extra mile to take sales away from SW


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Think you can give a credit card # over the phone at SW?


Yes you can, actually.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

woodco said:


> Yes you can, actually.


maybe its just ours that doesn't then, I have had quite a bit of business crossed over from sherwin for that exact reason.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

> My suggestion would be to make friends with the owner/manager/Rep. Most of us will be willing to go the extra mile to take sales away from SW


So SWP is one of your competitors?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't think I've ever used a credit card at SWP. I've never had any issues letting someone else pick up paint and charge it to my account if I call first.

One thing that surprised me is how lenient they were when I went over my credit limit. I routinely went over the limit and when I started going $600-$800 over on a regular basis - they finally raised the limit.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

stick\shift said:


> So SWP is one of your competitors?


SW is a big giant corporate machine. I'm a small independent store that's been around for 30+ years. IMO bm has a better product at a better price than SW however sherwin can (and does) afford to basically give away paint if they decide they want a job bad enough. I can't give away paint unfortunately.

I can say for a fact that my rep visits many many job sites previously spec'd in promar 200 and very often its an easy sell to demo a gallon of ultraspec 500 and scuff-x to switch the spec to BM. The product sells its self. Side by side you can _feel_ the difference. Better coverage, more durable, reduced re-coat cycle, better touchups. A hospital here went from re-coat 1-2 weeks sherscrub to 2-3 _months_ scuff-x.

I have said this in another thread: I think sherwin has some good products but prmoar200 isn't one of them.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

mark sr said:


> I don't think I've ever used a credit card at SWP. I've never had any issues letting someone else pick up paint and charge it to my account if I call first.
> 
> One thing that surprised me is how lenient they were when I went over my credit limit. I routinely went over the limit and when I started going $600-$800 over on a regular basis - they finally raised the limit.


A lot of HO's here want to call in and buy the paint themselves over the phone and just have the painter pick it up. Our sherwin has a strict policy not to do that. I am fairly lenient too, I have one guy with a $2K limit whom I just ordered 150gal and a graco 1095 with me. I do 2%net 10, 60day to encourage people to pay me on time but I'm not going to break any knees if your getting close to 60 days or you need a bit extra over your credit limit to get a job done. My accountant on the other hand would prbably send you a nasty gram:devil3:

My largest account doesn't even have an open credit account with me, he pays with credit card every time.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

woodco said:


> Yes you can, actually.


Ok here is the real deal on this. Sw stores can take a credit card number over the phone if they have a consent form on file signed by the credit card holder. If they don't get a new consent form signed every year, or have a consent form on file for a credit card number, it is an audit violation that can result in immediate termination for cause of whoever was involved in running a transaction on that called in card number. Some stores do it without having a signed consent form, but they are risking their jobs in doing so. I have seen at least 3 SW store employees fired for this.

ALSO, keep in mind that that consent form authorizes SW to use that card number basically whenever they feel they have a legal right to do so. For example if you have a credit account that goes past due, and they have a credit card number AND a signed consent form for THAT particular credit card, they can legally run payment for the ENTIRE amount due on the account, not just the past due amount. I have also seen that done believe it or not.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

mark sr said:


> I don't think I've ever used a credit card at SWP. I've never had any issues letting someone else pick up paint and charge it to my account if I call first.
> 
> One thing that surprised me is how lenient they were when I went over my credit limit. I routinely went over the limit and when I started going $600-$800 over on a regular basis - they finally raised the limit.


If you show a good payment history with them, they are more than glad to raise your limit so you can buy more paint. Just makes sense really. If you have been paying them on time on a regular basis and need a credit limit bump for a big job, just ask them to raise it and they usually will.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> A lot of HO's here want to call in and buy the paint themselves over the phone and just have the painter pick it up. Our sherwin has a strict policy not to do that. I am fairly lenient too, I have one guy with a $2K limit whom I just ordered 150gal and a graco 1095 with me. I do 2%net 10, 60day to encourage people to pay me on time but I'm not going to break any knees if your getting close to 60 days or you need a bit extra over your credit limit to get a job done. My accountant on the other hand would prbably send you a nasty gram:devil3:
> 
> My largest account doesn't even have an open credit account with me, he pays with credit card every time.


This is mainly because it is a violation of SW policy to store or warehouse invoiced paint for more than 12 hours. Even deliveries are not supposed to be invoiced to an account the day before the scheduled delivery. Believe me i know this well. It's the reason i had to go in to the store at 4:30 in the morning every day for 8 years to run delivery invoices.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

klaatu said:


> This is mainly because it is a violation of SW policy to store or warehouse invoiced paint for more than 12 hours. Even deliveries are not supposed to be invoiced to an account the day before the scheduled delivery. Believe me i know this well. It's the reason i had to go in to the store at 4:30 in the morning every day for 8 years to run delivery invoices.


meanwhile I have been holding someones paint for 3 days waiting for them to pick it up. annny day now


----------



## cbaur88 (Jan 25, 2011)

Followed through on reading this thread and it kinda got sidetracked. Wanted get back to and ask so what are some of the names of the high end top notch paints out there? Been a few back and forth between SW and BM are they the top two out there? If so which specific brand? SW has so many to choose from what I can see. Thanks much!


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

All real paint stores have cheap grade mid grade, and high grade. Sherwins high grades are priced WAY too high. Bm Regal is high grade, with Aura being even higher, but its a bit harder to work with. But Ben from BM is good enough for me. Personally, I think their contractor grade (Ultra spec) is sufficient for interior walls. PPG's top notch interior is Manor Hall, with Pure performance on second, which is what I use, because they give me a great price on it. 

Basically, have a rep run down the paint grades for you. A good rule of thumb (bang for your buck) is to go a step above the contractor grade for walls, and a couple steps higher for trim. You'll get good paint, and wont break the bank.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

woodco said:


> All real paint stores have cheap grade mid grade, and high grade. Sherwins high grades are priced WAY too high. Bm Regal is high grade, with Aura being even higher, but its a bit harder to work with. But Ben from BM is good enough for me. Personally, I think their contractor grade (Ultra spec) is sufficient for interior walls. PPG's top notch interior is Manor Hall, with Pure performance on second, which is what I use, because they give me a great price on it.
> 
> Basically, have a rep run down the paint grades for you. A good rule of thumb (bang for your buck) is to go a step above the contractor grade for walls, and a couple steps higher for trim. You'll get good paint, and wont break the bank.


I agree with all you said except about breaking the bank. If it were my bank, I might agree, but I don't pay for the paint, my clients do and I am going to give them the best.


----------

